# Dr. Seth Arnold's Cough Killer...



## Staunton Dan (May 19, 2009)

Interesting Trade Card here that I picked up recently. The bottle is relatively inexpensive but I like the card.


----------



## marjorie040 (May 20, 2009)

Hi Dan,
 I love your trading card!!....and I found a good deal of information on Dr. Seth Arnold in my research.
 He was born in RI in 1859 His father Seth Arnold Sr. was also born in RI in 1799 and he was listed as a "Physician" in the 1860 census and a "Manufacturer of Patent medicines" in 1870. He was still alive in 1880 and his son Seth was a 22 year old "clerk in a medical corporation" By 1920 Seth, Jr. was a 61 year old widower and a boarder in Woonsocket but still listed as a "druggist"
 So...I suspect there may be many many bottles....thats quite a profitable business!!
 I'd love to see a picture of the bottle and thanks for bringing the Arnold's back to life!
 Regards,


----------



## Staunton Dan (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info Marjorie. Looks like Seth Arnold made a couple of different products in various sizes, a Balsam and the Cough Killer. The Balsam came in a flared lip, open pontiled bottle and the Cough Killer came in a flared and rolled lip OP and later a flat tooled and ring collar version. I too would be interested in seeing one of these bottles. Has anyone out there dug this bottle and can show a picture of one?


----------



## GuntherHess (May 20, 2009)

http://www.littlerhodybottleclub.org/bottles/arnoldcoughkillerop.html

 http://www.littlerhodybottleclub.org/bottles/arnoldcoughkiller1.html

 http://www.littlerhodybottleclub.org/bottles/rosecompound.html

 http://www.littlerhodybottleclub.org/bottles/arnoldbalsam.html


----------



## Staunton Dan (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Matt. Those are neat. I especially like the pontiled bottles. What do you suppose the rose compound was used for?


----------



## GuntherHess (May 20, 2009)

I would guess it was some type of cream or lotion. It doesnt seem like it was very successful.


----------



## marjorie040 (May 21, 2009)

WOW! Those Dr. Arnold's bottles are some beauties!!!
 Thanks for the link, Matt!!
 Regards,


----------

